

Traffic deaths jump 14% in 2015 - melling
http://money.cnn.com/2015/08/17/autos/traffic-fatalities-up-2015/index.html

======
logiczero
The article makes no mention of services like Uber, or the myriad new delivery
services popping up. Surely those must increase traffic and thus an increased
risk of accidents, fatal or otherwise?

------
melling
It'll probably take 10-20 years to have fully autonomous cars but with deaths
increasing, the case can be made to provide more assistance from the computer
driver.

~~~
kbenson
I think it's actually unclear whether fully autonomous or driver assist will
be the technology that wins in the end. There are points for both, and one may
not actually lead to the other in a useful manner (people may be unwilling to
make that small jump to fully autonomous where they would if forced to.
There's actually historical precedence for the situation we see ourselves in
now, elevators went through a similar technological change.

The 99% invisible podcast[1] actually went pretty deep into this in episodes
170 and 171, and they were excellent shows.

1: [http://99percentinvisible.org/](http://99percentinvisible.org/)

